# Me on the Piano



## mdcrisp2000

Its the theme from the film 'the piano'. Awesome piece of music, I just need to learn the rest now :mrgreen:.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Here's another one:


----------



## Icon72

Wow, that's impressive. Sounds great.


----------



## EricBrian

Yes, well done.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Thanks guys!


----------



## LaFoto

Beautiful! Thank you so for sharing this with us!


----------



## abraxas

Very nice.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Thanks for watching!

One last one for ya... I'm not so pleased with this one though:






Hopefully a few more to come in the next few weeks.


----------



## EricBrian

Hallelujah is one of the best songs ever written. I think there were moments in your rendition, though, that were not right. However, I enjoyed nonetheless.


----------



## EricBrian

Hey, do you take requests?  

How about another one of the greats:
Bach's Prelude No. 1 in C Major


----------



## mdcrisp2000

EricBrian said:


> Hallelujah is one of the best songs ever written. I think there were moments in your rendition, though, that were not right. However, I enjoyed nonetheless.


Yeah, I completely agree. I took about 3 takes and this was the best of the lot :blushing:. I don't think I did the song justice at all... no one's a harsher critic than myself, believe me!




EricBrian said:


> Hey, do you take requests?
> 
> How about another one of the greats:
> Bach's Prelude No. 1 in C Major


As it happens, I have an old recording of me playing it... I'll dig it up for ya.

I might make a vid for it tomorrow morning, if I can be asked to get all the stuff out .

EDIT: here it is: http://boomp3.com/m/3faadc0e3782/bach-prelude-i

Pardon the ending!


----------



## eterrisinCYQX

Pretty cool stuff. Makes me want to get my piano tuned...


----------



## EricBrian

Nice. 

I love this version:


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Forgot I'd posted here... There's a new one up, if you care to listen:


----------



## nynfortoo

Great job. I absolutely love that Michael Nyman piece. Though now it reminds me of an ex-girlfriend who could play it flawlessly! Hm.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

nynfortoo said:


> Great job. I absolutely love that Michael Nyman piece. Though now it reminds me of an ex-girlfriend who could play it flawlessly! Hm.


Haha hopefully it's pleasant memories it's bringing back  

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## nynfortoo

mdcrisp2000 said:


> Haha hopefully it's pleasant memories it's bringing back
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.



Oh for sure, and you're welcome


----------

